# 2nd Knife



## SubVet10 (Jul 5, 2015)

Steel came from the Houston G&K show.
Scales were courtesy of @Foot Patrol and were hand ripped. 
250, 400 & 600 grit sanding.
Finished with Teak Oil.

Made for my Dad for the big critters in MT. 

Far from show-perfect but not too shabby I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 5, 2015)

That's a cool knife Brandon! What is the style/function of it. It has an unusual blade design, the back looks almost as dangerous as the front edge. Is the handle bubinga? You don't surface very often,but when you do, it's worth a look!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 5, 2015)

Brandon I am sure that the knife will have no problem skinning out some of those big critters in Montana and your dad is gonna treasure it. Nice job for your second knife.

For your third knife, you may want to round out the bolster end of the handle and sand/stain it before you attach it to the tang. It is a lot easier that way. Keep it up and looking forward to seeing your next one.

All the best,
Scott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 5, 2015)

That knife looks perfect for dressing and skinning! Gorgeous


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2015)

Unusual style in my eye but very nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 5, 2015)

Nicely done! Looks pretty wicked!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 6, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's a cool knife Brandon! What is the style/function of it. It has an unusual blade design, the back looks almost as dangerous as the front edge. Is the handle bubinga? You don't surface very often,but when you do, it's worth a look!


Barry, you are far too kind, good sir! I believe it is bubinga. This year I worked my way into an office gig, but the last few years I've been on the road in louisiana and Southeast Asia 80% of the year. I try and make my time count. I was just thinking something that was an all around good hiking knife: skinner, cleaver, and will even "saw" a small sapling branch for kindling. 



Foot Patrol said:


> Brandon I am sure that the knife will have no problem skinning out some of those big critters in Montana and your dad is gonna treasure it. Nice job for your second knife.
> 
> For your third knife, you may want to round out the bolster end of the handle and sand/stain it before you attach it to the tang. It is a lot easier that way. Keep it up and looking forward to seeing your next one.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Scott. The next one, I believe I will do the scales to 90% finish before fixing them to the tang. Darn Houston summer humidity almost completely dorked it up. 


norman vandyke said:


> That knife looks perfect for dressing and skinning! Gorgeous


Thanks, Norman, you're great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 6, 2015)

Brandon,Try drilling the pin holes then put the two scales together with the pins but with out the knife. You can then clean up the blade end of the scales before gluing them to the blank. Also the grip will be more comfortable if you round the corners more. One of those 1" belt sanders with the platen removed works great for this task. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 6, 2015)

Thats a wicked lookin bugger !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Jul 8, 2015)

Good looking knife! Is it, by any means, inspired by Tom Bown's tracker knife?


----------

